# Get your photographs made into a marble tile mural



## lindapaul

Hello all photographers!
I would like to announce that Linda Paul Studio is now offering to reproduce your beautiful photographs onto marble tile. For years we have reproduced my egg tempera paintings onto marble with a very special process that we have developed. This is very high quality , very beautiful and durable.






have a look at what we can do for your favorite photos
http://www.lindapaul.com/custom_tile_art.asp


I am happy to answer questions


----------



## icassell

Linda, this looks like a beautiful idea!  Are they glazed over the image or is the image applied on top of the polished marble (in other words, how archival are they)?

Good luck with your venture!


----------



## lindapaul

Hi Ian
These are very archival. We use only pigmented inks over unglazed white, high grade marble. After the image is on the marble we seal it with a custom super tough, 2 part sealant. We have tested our tiles for years under very tough situations. They are used primarily as kitchen backsplashes, so they take extreme heat, cleaners, water, sun


----------

